# How many hours back if I buy the Inverter with Battery combo?



## ssb1551 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi All,

After almost 6 hours of power outtage earlier today I have had it with BESCOM. I found this Inverter and Battery combo at Amazon :
Luminous Zelio 1100va + Exide 150AH Battery Great Premium Combo offer!! - Buy Luminous Zelio 1100va + Exide 150AH Battery Great Premium Combo offer!! Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i
Although I'll get it locally from SP Road since I dont wanna change the house wiring so I have to get a switchbox.

My question is if my rig withdraws 315W and say another 30W by the monitor how long can I expect the above combo product to provide back up to my PC?

Oh and I dont intend to connect anything else to this Inverter - only a PC and Monitor.

Thanks.


----------

